
The Science That Fueled Frankenstein - hownottowrite
http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v535/n7613/full/535490a.html?WT.mc_id=FBK_NA_1607_FHBOOKSARTSFRANKENSTEIN_PORTFOLIO
======
hownottowrite
Mary Shelly's introduction to the 1831 edition:
[https://www.rc.umd.edu/editions/frankenstein/1831v1/intro](https://www.rc.umd.edu/editions/frankenstein/1831v1/intro)

